# oozing skin



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

Has anyone had a dog that oozes a white/yellow pus like substance out of their pores?She is a 4 1/2 year old female husky


----------



## Doc (Apr 23, 2010)

Over the dog's entire body?


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

Mostly the underside.On her belly,under her neck,under arms,between her hind legs


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

That sounds like some serious, horrible, infection.. that dog NEEDS a vet!


----------



## angel_baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Here are some different links to look at about "oozing skin" however, please, please take the dog to the vet. While you may find the reason for the dogs problem you may not be able to treat it alone and it does indeed sound like an infection.

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/pyoderma-in-dogs-bacterial-skin-infection-pus-in-the-skin/page1.aspx
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1593&aid=422
http://www.medicinenet.com/pets/dog-health/skin_diseases_with_pus_drainage_in_dogs.htm


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

have been to the vet,he says yeast infections but meds are not helping.Vet has also said allergies,mites,mange and fleas.The only thing in her diet that has not changed over the last year is her thyroid meds.Everything else including her water source has changed
Btw there are no sores/ulcers or bite marks.the pus like stuff appears in different areas there is no pattern to when or where is appears


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Ask the vet to do a skin smear so that he can use specially targeted meds to treat that specific issue insted of this hunt and peck method he's using now. The skin smear will be the be all tell all and you'll likely spend less in the long run. 

Just an FYI... some yeast infections can be a real bear to clear up. Chlorhexaderm shampoos, sulfa tar based shampoos, antiseptic sprays are all going to be your new best friend.


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

Can you do a skin smear even if the pus-like stuff is dry?It seems to dry to a wax like substance.The pus doesnt come every day.We have an appointment with a new vet this week....maybe some fresh eyes will help


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes you can. All it takes is a little sterile solution to reconstitute the smear substance. Sounds to me like an excess of sebum which is the oil that is produced by the hair folical gland, and when produced in excess is what leads to baldness because then the pore can't breathe. 

I would absolutely get a second opinion and the smear to know exactly what is causing this issue. At least the smear can let you know if it's bacterial, yeast, or fungal. Any one of the three can overstimulate the hair folical to produce more oils than what's needed. It could even be auto immune for that matter. I've worked with a lot of huskies and have never seen something like this mentioned before.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's the same thing or not, but my Elkhound had something called Sebaceous cysts last October. I guess they are fairly common in the Northern breeds (which a Husky is). The ones on Kaja presented differently than most normal cysts though. She was perscribed Cephalexin for about 10 days and they cleared right up. I kept them clean and put some cream on them as well.

Not sure if it's the same thing. Here are a couple pictures for comparasion.



















She had about 10 of these on her chest and back.

Just thought I would share and give you some other options. Best of luck though.


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts!!As I get more info from the vet I'll let you know


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

Just an update:
Had an awesome vet visit today with a new vet,she was way more thorough and asked a ton of questions.We had started my pup on yogurt this week with a multivitamin in it and it seemed to be doing wonders,no more itching,no more smell,her skin was more supple.We thought we'd tripped over the answer....unfortunately the smell/itch was back in full force this morning  On one hand this was good..the vet could see and smell first hand what was going on.Long story short my pup has a yeast infection from what we dont know.A skin scraping for demodex(?) was taken,picture were also taken to be sent to a dermotologist she know and a 2 week course of ketoconazole(sp?) and novolexin.Not real thrilled with meds but as long as she feels better.I'll keep the updates going.
Thanks for listening!!


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

So day 3 of meds she still smells bad and is itchy beyond belief!!!!I started the yogurt again since she seemed to get some relief while she was on it.We'll keep trying stuff


----------

